
The Trojan horse in your pocket - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/05/29/the-trojan-horse-in-your-pocket/
======
Kemejii
I thought this was about Trojan horse virus. But this is just opinion on
evolution of mobile technology. :/

